# Planning on moving to Mazarron - Unique circumstancee



## KaylaKai (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll try and make this short and sweet as possible. 

I'm soon to be married in July my partner's family are all moving to spain we've decided to move with them if we can in November. 

I have agoraphobia(sounds silly i struggle leaving the house due to severe anxiety and panic attacks yet i want to up n move to spain) i'm working my ass off to try and "get better" its a complex annoyance but i'm relatively ok when i go out and about with my partner or if i'm on the phone etc. I've had it 3 years now before that i worked full time from 16, i'm now 25) 

I have a 5year old son so i need to apply to change his surname to my husbands and get permission from a judge to move him to spain(his BL father has no contact, no physical or financial involvement bar signing his name on BC which was a fight n a half subsequently the only time he's seen our son) so off to court we go after the wedding. 

As his family etc are moving over we will if needed have support from them physically, emotionally and financially we have our own money we're not rich but we'll be ok for a year(after the house we'll have approx (€300k) We're in talks of opening a business after a while of being in spain and doing A Lot of research (Can't decide on either restuarant or gym) also helps with job security. (3 of us without work)

I know we have to apply for NIE numbers and residency pretty much as soon as we land then open a joint bank account. 

Apply for my son to go to BKC in Murcia, and well everything else. We have private healthcare here will be continuing that over there.

I'm just wondering if since we'll be married will i need to apply for an NIE and residency on my own or can i get it since i'm married to him if he applies for it? I'm not sure how it exactly works all bills etc will be in his name we're buying a home straight out so won't need a mortgage. 
Because of the agoraphobia i won't be looking for work, if we do open a business i'll be doing the record keeping tax returns accountant side etc so no direct need for me to leave the house and way out of my comfort zone of an unknown employer. 

Is it possible for him to apply for NIE along with residency or do i need to go as well? Will i prove to my income? I'm just worried we'll get there and due to my agoraphobia i'll be denied residancy and have to haul my ass up out of Spain. I have no intentions of claiming any benefits etc but could i still be seen as a burden on Spain? I already feel like i'm going to be a massive burden on him and his family :/ i'm not used to not having my own money as pitiful as it is and i've never had to depend on my partner before. 

Sorry for the essay. 

Kayla


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

KaylaKai said:


> I'll try and make this short and sweet as possible.
> 
> I'm soon to be married in July my partner's family are all moving to spain we've decided to move with them if we can in November.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

wow!! brave or what??!!

but yes, you both (& your son) have to register as resident - different offices ask for different actual monetary figures, some less per person for married couples with children, some for the full +/- 650€ per month (&/or +/- 6000€ in the bank) per person regardless

& of course healthcare provision for all three

the only way to be sure is to ask at the office where you'll be registering - your family will be registering before you arrive, so they could find out


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Kayla,
I know nothing about agoraphobia, but it seems to me that maybe you're trying to do too much too quickly. It might be an idea to channel all of your energies on getting over this, or at least getting to the stage where you are somewhat more autonomous, before adding the extra ingredient of a foreign country for you and your son, because he will of course need a little extra support from his mum once you come over. 
Setting up a business will require a huge effort from you as well, and if that's something you need to do to survive here, you're talking about new business, new home, new language, new climate, new country, looking after son AND agoraphobia.
It doesn't sound like a recipe for success to me.


----------



## KaylaKai (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey and thank you, 

Not overly convinced i'm not being insane haha i'm joking. Would we be able to book an appoinment or is it sit and wait set up? I've tried researching everything but more elaborate information is some what non existant i know its Murcia we need to go to, in order to apply etc. 

As far as i know we're all arriving within a few days of each other so will all be going at same time (mass invasion of 8 adults and 4 kids) lol


----------



## KaylaKai (Apr 8, 2014)

Pesky wesky, 

I wouldn't be setting up a business i'm not that insane his aunt uncle and dad will be setting up business, my husband and his cousin's husband will be managers then il be around for paperwork.

Agoraphobia is complex but manageable i'm not so severe that i can't leave my house as i said i'm working my ass off i have panic attacks every now and then i'm on propranalol(beta blocker) so its impossible to go into a full blown admission to hospital style panic attack normally i just need to hide in a bathroom for couple minutes. 

My son is already fully aware of the agoraphobia and what i can't do here my family and partner do the same would apply for Spain bar there will be more adults to help If needed and 3 more children for him to be around consistantly.

The issue isn't in regards to the move itself more the lack of information in regards to residency and nie numbers application process. 
But thank you for your reply


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

KaylaKai said:


> Hey and thank you,
> 
> Not overly convinced i'm not being insane haha i'm joking. Would we be able to book an appoinment or is it sit and wait set up? I've tried researching everything but more elaborate information is some what non existant i know its Murcia we need to go to, in order to apply etc.
> 
> As far as i know we're all arriving within a few days of each other so will all be going at same time (mass invasion of 8 adults and 4 kids) lol


in some offices you turn up & wait, some make appointments by phone, some you can make an appointment online

at our local office you have to go on a Friday in person & make an appointment for the following week!


----------



## KaylaKai (Apr 8, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> in some offices you turn up & wait, some make appointments by phone, some you can make an appointment online
> 
> at our local office you have to go on a Friday in person & make an appointment for the following week!



That sounds like fun! Hah i')l just have to phone in advance when we get there hunt out the toilets and make sure we have plenty of stuff to keep the children entertained, thank you so much for your help xx


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

KaylaKai said:


> That sounds like fun! Hah i')l just have to phone in advance when we get there hunt out the toilets and make sure we have plenty of stuff to keep the children entertained, thank you so much for your help xx


Just as a matter of interest, why was Mazarron chosen, to set up a business?
There are loads of restaurants here, do you have a different type in mind?
I' m sure you've read of the economic situation in Spain, and researched the tax implications, healthcare, schools etc.


----------



## KaylaKai (Apr 8, 2014)

extranjero said:


> Just as a matter of interest, why was Mazarron chosen, to set up a business?
> There are loads of restaurants here, do you have a different type in mind?
> I' m sure you've read of the economic situation in Spain, and researched the tax implications, healthcare, schools etc.


I've researched everything as best as i can i'm aware of the recession every tax we'll have to pay as a couple, income and the home etc, international schools for my son healthcare, recession, level of unemployment, laws and by laws of local areas. Also researched if they were to open a business the legislations taxes and lisences, employment laws, avg wages and the tax for wages etc they will be need on both restaurant and a gym. His aunt, uncle and dad know more about restaurants etc while we know more about gyms as they will be the owners to stop things getting more complicated eventually its up to them.

My partner and alex are more than able to get jobs elsewhere if needed obviously depending on the job front but its not required to survive. Atm its more of an idea than guaranteed plan we wont know for definitely until we were there.

We'll possibly be more near Puerto De Mazarron while his family already have property near Mazarron where we'll be residing for a few months. I believe his cousin and her husband are looking to be in the middle. While his father and gf love the idea of a city so will be looking in Barcelona i believe Again it depends on properties available etc. We can't do anything until we're there so can check properties deeds and if theres any debt. 

Sorry for essay


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I am absolutely convinced you have researched and have been treated well for agoraphobia but depending on whom you have had treating you it may not always be the best. Have a look at Panic Disorder & Agoraphobia | Anxiety and Depression Association of America, ADAA

Panic or anxiety attacks are very common and agoraphobia is often a manifestation of such attacks but quite often it isn't treated correctly. There are now some exceptionally effective treatments for OCD which may well help you and it is certainly worth researching if you haven't already done so. I mention this only because agoraphobia isn't often associated with Obsessive Compulsive Disorder which is a shame as it is quite often just that. If you wish to keep such discussions private please feel free to PM me which you can now do having made 5 posts. I do have some experience of your condition (not myself but someone close) and have seen how effective some treatments can be. 

Moving to Spain is tough enough without having to deal with your condition but I wish you all the luck you will need and all the success you deserve.


----------



## KaylaKai (Apr 8, 2014)

thrax said:


> I am absolutely convinced you have researched and have been treated well for agoraphobia but depending on whom you have had treating you it may not always be the best. Have a look at Panic Disorder & Agoraphobia | Anxiety and Depression Association of America, ADAA
> 
> Panic or anxiety attacks are very common and agoraphobia is often a manifestation of such attacks but quite often it isn't treated correctly. There are now some exceptionally effective treatments for OCD which may well help you and it is certainly worth researching if you haven't already done so. I mention this only because agoraphobia isn't often associated with Obsessive Compulsive Disorder which is a shame as it is quite often just that. If you wish to keep such discussions private please feel free to PM me which you can now do having made 5 posts. I do have some experience of your condition (not myself but someone close) and have seen how effective some treatments can be.
> 
> Moving to Spain is tough enough without having to deal with your condition but I wish you all the luck you will need and all the success you deserve.


Thank you for your reply, i studied psychology and law, i totally agree with you the thought process esp the catrastophy aspect and behaviour of AG are on par with individuals who have OCD. I know its an irrational response, i know the triggers that initially caused it and the what triggers it when i'm out i've tried a few 'treatments' i'm blantantly not getting on a plane without a diazepam. AG is complex its easier to narrow it to that generalization then go into the depths of social anxiety, claustophobia etc. Its interlinked with my bipolar so most medications available i can't take as i refuse to be treated for the bipolar, no one likes a zombie. Its mind over matter lol mine just gets irrational from time to time. I will have a look at the link you posted no harm in more research thank you again, Take care


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Have no worries about being a 'burden on Spain'!! There are no welfare benefits to which you would be entitled. There is no unemployment pay, free health care, Child Benefit..Spain is not like the UK, here benefits are contribution- based.
You will however need, each of you, including the children, to prove a secure income of around £600 a month plus savings of at least £6000 each.
You also need to check exactly what your current health insurance covers you for if it is a UK- based policy.
I'm assuming that you speak Spanish....No business can survive here if it is hoping to focus on Brits. It may have been the case once but not now, sadly.


----------



## KaylaKai (Apr 8, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Have no worries about being a 'burden on Spain'. There are no welfsre benefits to which you would be entitled. There is no unemployment pay, free health care, Child Benefit..Spain is not like the UK, here benefits are contribution- based.
> You will however need, each of you, including the children, need to prove a secure income of around £600 a month plus savings of at least £6000 each.
> You also need to check exactly what your current health insurance covers you for if it is a UK- based policy.
> I'm assuming that you speak Spanish....No business can survive here if it is hoping to focus on Brits. It may have been the case once but not now, sadly.


I know im not entilted to it hence the being dependent on my husband, we'll be arriving with $700K so i'm hoping with joint account it'll prove we have sufficent amount i would deffo struggle if i had to prove my own income.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Have no worries about being a 'burden on Spain'!! There are no welfare benefits to which you would be entitled. There is no unemployment pay, free health care, Child Benefit..Spain is not like the UK, here benefits are contribution- based.
> You will however need, each of you, including the children, to prove a secure income of around £600 a month plus savings of at least £6000 each.
> You also need to check exactly what your current health insurance covers you for if it is a UK- based policy.
> I'm assuming that you speak Spanish....No business can survive here if it is hoping to focus on Brits. It may have been the case once but not now, sadly.


As KaylaKai has researched all of this we can presume that she already knows the above.
My own opinion is that having so many adults involved in one business is extremely risky and even though the OP says that they have other skills to access jobs, and that they already know the unemployment figures in Spain I think it highly unlikely that they will all be able to find work.
I think it would be much more feasible to put the idea into action little by little with first one lot going over to be followed by the OP and her family once her health conditions, which have increased in her last post, are more under control, and the business is underway.
However I understand that this is not what KaylaKai wishes to hear. It sounds like her mind is made up and the tickets have been bought, so I'll bow out


----------



## KaylaKai (Apr 8, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> As KaylaKai has researched all of this we can presume that she already knows the above.
> My own opinion is that having so many adults involved in one business is extremely risky and even though the OP says that they have other skills to access jobs, and that they already know the unemployment figures in Spain I think it highly unlikely that they will all be able to find work.
> I think it would be much more feasible to put the idea into action little by little with first one lot going over to be followed by the OP and her family once her health conditions, which have increased in her last post, are more under control, and the business is underway.
> However I understand that this is not what KaylaKai wishes to hear. It sounds like her mind is made up and the tickets have been bought, so I'll bow out


Hostile much? I never once said its gonna be a jump on plane and wham bam thank you mam look im opening a business and this is how its going to go! Hell i might not even get permission to leave the country with my son. Yes i've researched it as much as i can it would be highly moronic of me to just jump on a plane and know nothing! Same as opening a business that i've stated more than once I Am Not Opening it. Paperwork ironically can be done in the house weird that. As you said you know Nothing about agoraphobia so until you actually know about it don't assume anything about it! I asked a simple general question about NIE numbers etc i was not requesting your opinion regarding a health condition you know nothing about. I mentioned it as background information and i fail to comprehend your apparent negativity. I'm not living in a fantasy world day dreaming how great life is going to be i'm being realistic. Personally i know my restrictions on my health condition So forgive me for questioning your sarcasm and unwarranted judgement. 

Would also be monumentally idiotic if i had already bought a plane ticket too. Please "bow out" and take care


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

KaylaKai said:


> Hostile much? I never once said its gonna be a jump on plane and wham bam thank you mam look im opening a business and this is how its going to go! Hell i might not even get permission to leave the country with my son. Yes i've researched it as much as i can it would be highly moronic of me to just jump on a plane and know nothing! Same as opening a business that i've stated more than once I Am Not Opening it. Paperwork ironically can be done in the house weird that. As you said you know Nothing about agoraphobia so until you actually know about it don't assume anything about it! I asked a simple general question about NIE numbers etc i was not requesting your opinion regarding a health condition you know nothing about. I mentioned it as background information and i fail to comprehend your apparent negativity. I'm not living in a fantasy world day dreaming how great life is going to be i'm being realistic. Personally i know my restrictions on my health condition So forgive me for questioning your sarcasm and unwarranted judgement.
> 
> Would also be monumentally idiotic if i had already bought a plane ticket too. Please "bow out" and take care



A rather sharp and almost rude response, if I might say, to someone who has offered you genuine and accurate advice and who is one of the most knowledgeable posters on here.

So maybe tone down a little - agoraphobic or not, theres every need to be pleasant, not only to posters on here, but as practice for when/if you move to Spain

Jo


----------



## KaylaKai (Apr 8, 2014)

jojo said:


> A rather sharp and almost rude response, if I might say to someone who has offered you genuine and accurate advice and who is one of the most knowledgeable posters on here.
> 
> So maybe tone down a little - agoraphobic or not, theres every need to be pleasant, not only to posters on here, but as practice for when/if you move to Spain
> 
> Jo



I've consistantly been pleasant to each invidual user who has directly responded, i was pleasant in my original response to this member. 
Agoraphobia has no affect with the above response. I think common decency is a two way street. The response to the post in question doesn't have a pleasant undertone. I'm sorry if you personally feel my response was sharp. 
Yes some aspects of the reply is accurate ref the job front however its rude to pass an opinion about someone ref something as if that person isn't around or with no prior knowledge. Again i do apologise if you believe it to be sharp and almost rude.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I was the office in Denia about a month ago. Two in-person visits are required as others have said. You then need to go a 3rd time to collect the final paperwork but anybody can do that for you, it doesn't have to be the applicant(s).

Be aware, they don't make a point of providing help in English so you'll need to take somebody with you if you don't speak enough Spanish to get it done.





KaylaKai said:


> That sounds like fun! Hah i')l just have to phone in advance when we get there hunt out the toilets and make sure we have plenty of stuff to keep the children entertained, thank you so much for your help xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> I was the office in Denia about a month ago. Two in-person visits are required as others have said. You then need to go a 3rd time to collect the final paperwork but anybody can do that for you, it doesn't have to be the applicant(s).
> 
> Be aware, they don't make a point of providing help in English so you'll need to take somebody with you if you don't speak enough Spanish to get it done.


was that for a NIE or registering as resident?

a resident cert is supposed to be issued on the spot - so in your case at the appointment/second visit


----------



## KaylaKai (Apr 8, 2014)

Horlics said:


> I was the office in Denia about a month ago. Two in-person visits are required as others have said. You then need to go a 3rd time to collect the final paperwork but anybody can do that for you, it doesn't have to be the applicant(s).
> 
> Be aware, they don't make a point of providing help in English so you'll need to take somebody with you if you don't speak enough Spanish to get it done.


Thank you for your response, that helps a lot as i thought it was a one off appointment with documents being issued on the day.
I can read it fluently but i get a little lost in translation verbally spanish people talk so fast, i thought i did lol thankfully my partner is very fluent.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

For Denia, attend on a Friday and you get an appointment for the following week. Attend the appointment and complete the formalities and get a handwritten copy of your NIE, the "proper" copy is available later in the week, when as said, another can collect it for you.


----------



## KaylaKai (Apr 8, 2014)

Relyat said:


> For Denia, attend on a Friday and you get an appointment for the following week. Attend the appointment and complete the formalities and get a handwritten copy of your NIE, the "proper" copy is available later in the week, when as said, another can collect it for you.


The one we've been advised to go to is in the area of 30100 the prop Murcia.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

KaylaKai said:


> The one we've been advised to go to is in the area of 30100 the prop Murcia.


What does that mean, 30100 'prop Murcia'.

Is 30100 a postcode?


----------



## KaylaKai (Apr 8, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> What does that mean, 30100 'prop Murcia'.
> 
> Is 30100 a postcode?


Yeah area code? its the last part of the address il try and attach the screenshot


----------

